# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 27 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 27/1/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 


الصدي 


المريخ والهلال يواجهان خطر اداء مباريات المجموعات خارج السودان
الهلال يتورط في التعاقد مع الجامايكي المصاب وموقع عالمي يكشف المثير عن الصففة الخاسرة 



الاحمر الوهاج 


نجم مانشستر ستي علي راس اجانب المريخ

ود ابوك بديلا لسيف تيري في المنتخب الوطني
مهاجهم كنغولي صانع العاب مهول الاحمـر يقدم انتداباتة اليوم ويعسكر بالقاهـرة 
المريخ يطرح خيار معسكر خارجــي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزولي نوح نجم فريق الشباب في تمرين المنتخب الوطني الأول..

كل التوفيق جزولي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بَدِيل التِشْ مَفقود وغياب السمانى يحبط صقور الجديان:




 كشف مصدر مقرب من الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى ان فيلود والمعلم ظلا يبحثان عن ايجاد لاعب يعوض غياب التش المصاب وتم حصر اسماء محددة ورد ضمنها محترف الاتحاد الليبى السابق السمانى الصاوى لاعب المريخ الحالى بيد ان غياب السمانى عن الظهور خلال مباريات فريقه الاخيرة قد اصاب الجهاز الفنى للصقور بالاحباط لجهة انه كان ينوى الاعتماد عليه فى مواجهتى ساوتومى ذهابا وايابا نسبة لضيق الوقت
 وسبق للسمانى ان شارك مع صقور الجديان واسهم فى التشكيلة بفعالية قبل ان يتم استبعاده من بطولة الشان التى كانت اخر ظهور له بشعار المنتخب والتى غاب عنها بسبب شروط المنافسة كونها للمحليين
 وغاب نجم المريخ الدولى الصاوى عن الظهور فى ثلاثة مباريات متتالية مما اربك حسابات الفرنسى هوبير فيلود فى تضمينه لقائمة ساوتومى , وترجح مصادر غير رسمية امكانية استدعائيه ضمن القائمة مقارنة بافضلية جهازيته عن الثنائى الموقوف عجب والرشيد باعتبار مشاركته فى جولات دورى الابطال فى تشكيلة قوميز مع المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محطة التحلية في الطريق لتستقر في استاد المريخ...شكرا ...رابطة قطر..دبي..الشرقية السعودية ...المدينة المنورة.. رابطة حائل



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسيدنا وسيد كل الحلوين.. ح تجينا متين ماتقول لينا

..... 
طال غيابك 


الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* سيناريو قاتل يقود إنتر لطرد ميلان من كأس إيطاليا.. وإبراهيموفيتش يفجر غضب لوكاكو
* مانشستر سيتي يدك شباك وست بروميتش بخماسية ويتصدر الدوري الإنجليزي 
* وست هام يقلب الطاولة على بالاس.. وصحوة آرسنال تقضي على ساوثهامبتون
* فياريال يهزم جيرونا بهدف .. وليفانتي يجتاز بلد الوليد لثمن نهائي كأس ملك اسبانيا
* الباطن يهزم العين بثنائية في ختام الجولة ال 15 لدوري السعودي
* شباب الأهلي يكتسح خورفكان بخماسية.. والوصل يُقصي الشارقة من كأس الامارات
* بيراميدز يصمد وينتزع نقطة من الأهلي في الدوري المصري
* ركلات الترجيح تنقذ الغرافة أمام الشحانية.. والريان يفلت من فخ المرخية في كأس قطر
* مولودية الجزائر يتلقى هزيمته الأولى في الدوري على يد مستضيفه وداد تلمسان
* الترجي يقسو على الباجي.. والصفاقسي يهزم نجم المتلوي بالدوري التونسي
* رسميا.. الألماني توماس توخيل مديرا فنيا لتشيلسي خلفًا لفرانك لامبارد
* إنتر ميلان يقترب من تمديد عقد مهاجمه الأرجنتيني لاوتارو مارتينيز
* توتنهام يبدأ المفاوضات مع الارجنتيني آنخيل دي ماريا نجم سان جيرمان
* راشفورد يتدرب أمس ويؤكد جاهزيته لمباراة اليوم أمام شيفيلد يونايتد
* الأرجنتيني أليخاندرو جوميز قائد أتالانتا الإيطالي يرحل إلى إشبيلية الاسباني
* ريال مدريد يعود للمران استعدادا لمباراته أمام ليفانتي وراموس يتدرب منفردا
* سيرجي روبيرتو لاعب برشلونة يشارك مع المجموعة بعد تعافيه من الإصابة
* نادي يوفنتوس يعلن تعافي لاعبه البرازيلي أليكس ساندرو من كورونا
* أستون فيلا يعزز صفوفه بتعاقد مع مورجان سانسون من أولمبيك مارسيليا الفرنسي 
* سولسكاير: قد نسمح لبيليستري بالرحيل (معاراً) من أجل أن يشارك بصفة منتظمة
* إلغاء الأولمبياد خارج مناقشات المجلس التنفيذي للأولمبية الدولية
* كومان: ميسي كان يشعر بانزعاج لكنه الآن منتعش ومتحمس
* مورينيو يمتدح جاريث بيل .. توخيل: أقدر إرث لامبارد.. ولا أطيق الانتظار
* جوارديولا: أجويرو أحد أفضل المهاجمين في تاريخ كرة القدم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #سوبر_سيمبا  مباريات ودية


* سيمبا التنزاني (-- : --) الهــلال 16:00  قناة عزام  دار السلام


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* بيرنلي (-- : --) أستون فيلا 20:00  beIN  ؟؟


* تشيلسي -- : --) وولفرهامبتون 20:00  beIN 1  حفيظ دراجي


* برايتون (-- : --) فولهام 21:30  beIN 4  جواد بدة


* إيفرتون (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 22:15  beIN 3  عامر الحوذيري


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد 22:15  beIN 1  علي محمد علي


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا ربع النهائي


* أتلانتا (-- : --) لاتسيو 18:45  Rai 1  ؟؟


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) سبال 21:45  Rai 1  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* لوريان (-- : --) ديجون 22:00  beIN 10  مضر اليوسف


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  دور ال16


* أشبيلية (-- : --) فالنسيا 20:00  DAZN 1  ؟؟


* ألميريا (-- : --) أوساسونا 22:00  DAZN 2  ؟؟


* رايو فاليكانو (-- : --) برشلونة 20:00  DAZN 1  ؟؟





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 


* بورنموث (2 : 1) كرولي تاون
‏
#ملحوظة : بورنموث يتأهل لدور ال5

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 2) ليدز يونايتد
* كريستال بالاس (2 : 3) وست هام يونايتد
* وست بروميتش (0 : 5) مانشستر سيتي
* ساوثهامتون (1 : 3) آرسنال

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (41) مانشستر يونايتد (40) ليستر سيتي (38) ليفربول (34) توتنهام (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  ربع النهائي


* انتر ميلان (2 : 1) ميلان

#ملحوظة : تأهل ميلان لنصف النهائي

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  دور ال16


* بلد الوليد (2 : 4) ليفانتي
* جيرونا (0 : 1) فياريال
* ريال بيتيس (3 : 1) ريال سوسييداد

#ملحوظة : تأهل ريال بيتيس وليفانتي وفياريال لدور ال8

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني ضيفا على سيمبا التنزاني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


يخوض  الهلال السوداني، اليوم الأربعاء، مباراته الأولى ضد سيمبا التنزاني، على  الاستاد الكبير "مكابا" في العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، بحضور جماهيري،  في البطولة الودية الدولية التي ينظمها نادي سيمبا، بمشاركة الهلال  ومازيمبي الكونغولي.



وتسمح السلطات الصحية بتنزانيا بحضور الجماهير  للمباريات، وذلك بعد أن أفادت التقارير بأن فيروس كورونا لم ينتشر في  تنزانيا منذ ظهوره بقارة إفريقيا في مارس/أذار العام الماضي.

ووصل  الهلال إلى العاصمة التنزانية، اليوم، ولم يرافقه اللاعبين الدوليين، الذي  انضم 11 منهم لمعسكر منتخب السودان، الذي انتظم منتصف بأحد فنادق العاصمة  الخرطوم.

وستكون البطولة فرصة للصربي زوران مانولوفيتش للمدير الفني  للهلال، للوقوف على مستوى البدلاء، علما بأنه اصطحب "الطيب عبد الرازق  والإيفواري محمد وترا وآدم الدالي ومؤيد عابدين، والي الدين بوجبا، وفيني  كومبي وإبراهيما نداي".



سيمبا وجوميز

من  جانبه، يستعد سيمبا بقيادة مدربه الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، لمجموعات دوري  الأبطال، وأوقعته القرعة في مجموعة تضم "المريخ السوداني والأهلي المصري  وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي".

كما استعان سيمبا بخدمات لاعبين أجانب جدد،  على رأسهم مدافع المنتخب الزيمبابوي بيتر مودهوَّا ومهاجم الترجي السابق  النيجيري جونيور لوكوسا.

وفي المؤتمر الصحفي للمباراة قال زوران:  "البطولة فرصة للأندية لخوض مباريات من الوزن الثقيل، والأندية المشاركة   تلعب في مجموعات دوري الأبطال".

وأكد مدرب الهلال بأنه محظوظ بأن  يلعب في مثل هذا التوقيت مع أندية قوية، متوقعا أن يخرج الهلال بفوائد فنية  وبدنية كبيرة بعيدا عن المكسب والخسارة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وليد الحسن:ظروف خاصة جعلتني اترك المريح
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال نجم  الرواق الايمن بنادي المريخ وليد الحسن انه طلب من المريخ شطبه وذلك يعود  لمرض والده والذي يحتم عليه التواجد مع الاسرة وشكر نادي المريخ على الفترة  التي قضاها معه وقال اللاعب وليد الحسن: المريخ عشقي منذ الصغر وفريق  محترم وكبير وسعيد بانني كنت لاعبا له وشكر وليد زملائه اللاعبين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمعية المريخ منتصف ابريل
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حدد منتصف ابريل المقبل موعدا  لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ لاختيار محلس ادارة جديد وتفيد  المتابعات الدقيقة ان هناك ثلاثة مرشحين لمجلس المريخ بينهم حازم وقدالة  وسوداكال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يطلب التباري مع فيلا اليوغندي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان نادي المريخ وعبر رئيسه السيد ادم عبد الله سوداكال قد  اكمل اتفاقه مع فيلا اليوغندي من اجل اللعب الودي مع المريخ قبل انطلاقة  البطولة الافريقية السادس عشر من الشهر المقبل وكشفت ذات المصادر ان المجلس  المريخي يعمل الان علي ترتيبات التذاكر والحجوزات من اجل وصول الفريق الي  الخرطوم خلال الساعات المقبلة لاداء مباراتين اعدادتين يقف من خلالهما  الجهاز الفني على جاهزية اللاعبين بدنيا وفنيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ يصل خلال ساعات
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  يصل العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم المدرب الصربي الجديد للمريخ لاستلام مهامه  رسميا وسيكون المدرب في الخرطوم فجر اليوم وذلك لتقديمه للجماهير وكان  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قد تكتم على وصول المدرب الى حين التاكد من موافقة  الاندية التي ينوي المريخ التباري معها حتى يقف المدرب على امكانيات وقدرات  اللاعبين وتفيد المتابعات ان اعضاء بمجلس المريخ طالبوا سوداكال باضافة  عنصرا جديدا في الجهاز الفني حتى يكون جاهزا لمعاونة المدرب نظرا لايقاف  المدرب الضو قدم الخير الذي طرد في مباراة المريخ الاخيرة امام انيمبا  وربما يوقفه الكاف مباراة امام الاهلي المصري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيمبا منافس المريخ يختبر اجانبه امام الهلال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يختبر سيمبا  التنزاني  منافس المريخ في المجموعات الافريقية ..يختبر لاعبيه الاجانب قبل  البطولة الافريقية في مباراة اليوم امام الهلال في دورة سوبر التي تنطلق  اليوم ويشارك فيها بجانب الهلال سيمبا والغربال وكان الفريق التنزاني منافس  الهلال قد ضم لصفوفه جونيور مهاجم الترجي التونسي السابق ونجم منتخبات  نيجيريا السنية بجانب مودوهو مدافع زيمبابوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ السابق يقود سيمبا امام الهلال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يقود مدرب  المريخ الاسبق ديديه جوميز فريقه الجديد سيمبا التنزاني امام الهلال في  مباراة اليوم الودية وكان مدرب الهلال قد اشاد بالهلال قبل لقاء اليوم وقال  انه يضم افضل اللاعبين الاجانب والمحليين وعاد وقال :لكن الفريق يفتقد  اليوم لاعبين مهمين يشاركون مع المنتخب وهذا ما سيجعل من المباراة تفتقد  للاثارة والمتعة ولكن رغم ذلك سنلعب من اجل تجهيز اللاعبين البدلاء والتعرف  على قدرات اللاعبين وتنفيذ طريقة اللعب ومباراة اليوم هي اول مباراة  للفرنسي ديديه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. ينفرد بمعلومات صادمة عن "جامايكي" الهلال

  تحصل #سبورتاق على معلومات مثيرة عن الظهير الأيمن الجامايكي "ألفاس الفيس  باول" الذي أعلن "الهلال" عن التعاقد معه عبر صفقة تكفل بها الرئيس الفخري  للنادي "تركي آل الشيخ".

 وبحسب موقع "ترانسفير ماركت" العالمي، فإن "باول" خاض مسيرة مميزة خلال  السنوات الماضية بالدوري الأمريكي إلى جانب المنتخبات الجامايكية إلى أن  انتهت مسيرته بالدوري الأمريكي بنهاية عقده مع نادي "إنتر ميامي" المملوك  للنجم الانجليزي الشهير "ديفيد بيكهام".

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن سلسلة الإصابات المتلاحقة التي لازمت  اللاعب في العامين الأخيرين كانت سبب رفض إدارة نادي "إنتر ميامي" تجديد  تعاقده.

 إذ يشير سجل إصابات اللاعب بموقع "ترانسفير ماركت" العالمي إلى أن "ألفاس  باول" شارك مع فريقه "إنتر ميامي" في خمس مباريات -فقط- في موسم "٢٠٢٠"،  منها ثلاث مباريات شارك فيها كأساسي ومباراتين كبديل بينما جلس خلال أربع  مباريات على دكة البدلاء وغاب عن "١٤ مباراة" خلال الموسم بداعي الإصابات.

 إذ تعرض الظهير الجامايكي لإصابة قوية في "أوتار الركبة" بتاريخ "١٥ أغسطس ٢٠٢٠" أبعدته عن الملاعب لمدة "٣٧ يوماً".

 ثم تعرض لإصابة جديدة فور عودته للملاعب وذلك بتاريخ "٢٧ سبتمبر ٢٠٢٠" تمثلت في كسرٍ في الضلوع وابعدته عن الملاعب لمدة شهر.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن رحلة الظهير الجامايكي مع الإصابات لم تبدأ  بموسمه الأخير مع "إنتر ميامي"، وإنما بدأت الإصابات في ملازمة مسيرة  اللاعب بشكلٍ مستمر منذ موسم "٢٠١٩" رفقة ناديه الأسبق "سينسيناتي" والذي  خاض معه - باول "١٣ مباراة" فقط، من مجموع "٣٤ مباراة" خاضها الفريق في  الموسم.

 وبحسب موقع "ترانسفير" ماركت العالمي، فإن مشاركات "ألفاس باول" مع نادي  "سينسيناتي" كانت في النصف الأول من الموسم، ثم بدأت الإصابات العضلية  تطارد اللاعب تباعاً منذ يوليو "٢٠١٩".

 حيث غاب منذ ذلك الوقت عن جميع جولات فريقه المتبقية في ذاك الموسم وعددها  "١٢ مباراة" ليكون مجموع المباريات التي غاب عنها بداعي الإصابة مع ناديي  "سينسيناتي" و"إنتر ميامي" منذ يوليو "٢٠١٩" حتى نهاية مشواره بالدوري  الأمريكي في "نوفمبر ٢٠٢٠" هو "٢٦ مباراة".

 حيث شارك طوال تلك الفترة في خمس مباريات -فقط- وتواجد في الملعب على مدار تلك الأشهر "١٦ شهراً"  في "٢٨٧ دقيقة" فقط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ود ابوك بديلا عن تيري ووضاح ينضم الأربعاء
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ تسبب الأعياء  في إبعاد المهاجم سيف الدين مالك (تيري) عن تجمع المنتخب الوطني الحالي،   وذلك بعد مراجعة الجهاز الطبي بواسطة الجهازين الاداريين في المنتخب ونادي  المريخ، وأعلن الجهاز الفني في المنتخب الوطني الأول عن استدعاء أحمد سعيد  (ود ابوك). من الاهلي مروي .. لينضم إلى كلية المنتخب ابتداءا من الأربعاء،  و سينضم أحمد إبراهيم وضاح أيضا يوم الأربعاء،. حيث يبدأ التأهيل قبل  الانخراط مع المجموعة..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صقور الجديان تتدرب مساءا بالوطني وبرقو يخاطب اللاعبين
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 			     			      كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ استهل  المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم برنامجه التحضيري من خلاله تجمعه الحالي  بمران مسائي على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني في نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم 3، تحت إشراف  المدير الفني للمنتخب المستر هوبيرت فيلود، والكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب  العام، وكانت البداية عبر محاضرة للاعبين عن طبيعة الاختيار واهداف التجمع،  وما ينتظز المنتخب من تحضير قبل مباراتي ساوتومي وغانا في مارس المقبل،  وجاء تجمع صقور الجديان الذي انطلق بالثلاثاء 26 يناير ويستمر حتى الجمعة  30 من ذات الشهر في الفندق الصيني شرق الساحة الخضراء في الخرطوم، بهدف  الترتيب المبكر لآخر جولتين في تصفيات أمم افريقيا بالكاميرون 2022م، و من  خلال مران الأمس من بعد المحاضرة، نفذ صقور الجديان تدريبات بدنية خفيفة  تحت إشراف الدكتور عبدالعظيم جابر أخصائي الأحمال، ومن ثم أجريت بعض  التدريبات التكتيكية، واشرف الكابتن عيسى الهاشماب على تمارين الحراس..  الجدير بالذكر أن المنتخب سيوالي تدريباته في ذات الزمان والمكان ايام  الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة 27 و 28 و 29، يناير الحالي، قبل ان يختتم  بمواجهة الأولمبي يوم السبت 30 يناير مساءا في ذات الملعب..
الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية شرف المران وحرص على مخاطبة  اللاعبين مشيدا بانضباطهم الكبير وحرصهم على تلبية الواجب الوطني، وأكد  برقو أن اهتمامهم سيتضاعف بالمنتخب خلال المرحلة الحالية أكثر من أي وقت  مضى، وذلك حتى يتمكن من التأهل إلى نهائيات الكاميرون وتتويج المسيرة  الطويلة عبر التصفيات بتأهل مستحق إلى نهائيات الكان ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهة مرتقبة بين المريخ السوداني وفريق أوغندي



Hisham Abdalsamad 

استعدادًا لدور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا أفادت مصادر مطّلعة أنّ نادي المريخ السوداني دفع بدعوةٍ إلى نادٍ أوغندي من أجلّ التباري معه في الفترة المقبلة .

وقالت المصادر إنّ المريخ قدّم الدعوة لأحد الفرق الأوغندية لخوض تجربة وديّة في الخرطوم ومن المتوقّع أنّ يواجه المريخ السوداني كمبالا سيتي أو فابيرز .

وكانت أن أوقعت القرعة الإفريقية المريخ في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي .

وسيدشن المريخ السوداني مشواره في دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا في السادس عشر من فبراير .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







دا لعب عيال وعدم مسئولية من سوداكال العبيط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يفتتح صحيفة (جريدة) خاصة بالمنتخب السوداني - من أجل تطوير إعلام المنتخبات الوطنية ..


 - أول عدد للصحيفة صدر بالأمس 26 يناير ..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
يا ناس دي مصيبة شنو الوقعنا فيها دي
الله يحلنا
تخبط فايت الحد والحدود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶شركة stellar " العالمية المتخصصة تكشف أن صفقة إنضام "الفاس باول " كلفت نادي الهلال 400 ألف يورو لمدة سته شهور ينتهي عقد الاعب 30/6/2021. 



وتعد شركة ستلتار الشهيره مسئولة عن لاعبين كبار حول العالم في الدوريات الخمسه الكبري في اوروبا… 

#زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة ــــــ مأمون أبوشيبة




هل تستخدم جماهير المريخ سلاح الديكتاتور !!

* الكل يعلم إن أزمة الإدارة في المريخ بدأت منذ انتخاب المجلس عام 2017 وتقديم الطعون في مرشح الرئاسة آدم سوداكال منذ أن كان محبوساً في السجون على ذمة قضايا مالية مع رجال أعمال عرب من السعودية والإمارات وفلسطين.
* فشل المجلس المنتخب بالتزكية في إدارة النادي واستقال العديد من أعضائه وغاب أمين المال لأكثر من عام خارج البلاد ليفقد عضويته تلقائياً فيصبح المجلس بدون ضباط عدا الأخ محمد جعفر قريش الذي ابتعد فيما بعد نهائياً لظروفه الصحية..
* وبعد الفشل التام للمجلس في إدارة النادي ورفض سوداكال تقديم الدعم المالي إلا باطلاق سراحه واعتماده رئيساً.. تحرك أهل المريخ واتفقوا على تكوين مجلس وفاقي برئاسة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني حيث ضم المجلس الذين تبقوا من المجلس المنتخب واضافة مجموعة محمد الشيخ مدني التي ضمت رجل الأعمال التركي أوكتاي حامل الجنسية السودانية..
* وبتكوين المجلس الوفاقي سقط المجلس المنتخب تلقائياً.. ونجح المجلس الوفاقي في تقديم الدعم المالي وانقاذ تسجيلات الفريق بضم نجمي الخرطوم الوطني سيف تيري وحمزة داوود وإيقاف تسجيل الخوازيق البرازيلية.. كما حل التركي اوكتاي الكثير من الديون الدولية..
* والمجلس الوفاقي يمضي بشكل طيب فجأة عاد أمين المال الذي كانت عضويته قد سقطت بالغياب الطويل وذهب للاتحاد لينال موافقة طاغية الاتحاد باقتحام المجلس الوفاقي بالقوة في منصب ضابط كمنتهى الفوضى وهتك القوانين، وبرعاية طاغية الاتحاد الساعي لتدمير المريخ وتحقيق أجندته الانتقامية..
* ولأن رئيس المجلس الوفاقي الأستاذ محمد الشيخ رجل قانوني ولا يرضى الفوضى وهتك القوانين آثر الانسحاب هو ومجموعته من المجلس الوفاقي لتبقى المجموعة الأخرى والتي عادت بمسمى مجلس منتخب منقوص الأفراد وبه ضابط واحد فقط هو الذي كانت قد سقطت عضويته تلقائياً في المجلس بالغياب لعام كامل!
* وبعد أن خرج سوداكال من الحبس لم يتمكن من العودة كرئيس شرعي منتخب.. فقام متبقي المجلس بمخاطبة الاتحاد بتكليفه بمهام الرئاسة.. 
* وحتى بعد أن تم شطب الطعون ضد سوداكال رفض طاغية الاتحاد الاعتراف به كرئيس شرعي منتخب.. واشترط إعلانه كرئيس شرعي عبر جمعية عمومية.. ولكن سوداكال واصل قيامه بمهام الرئيس كمكلف من المجلس.. 
* ومرت الأيام وانتهت فترة المجلس المنتخب.. وفي نفس الوقت ازداد طاغية الاتحاد حقداً وكراهية وتربصاً بالمريخ ورفض تكوين لجنة تطبيع له بعكس ما فعل مع الهلال حتى لا تقوم للمريخ قائمة.. وفاجأ الجميع بتمسكه بسوداكال كرئيس شرعي!! وحتى بعد انتهاء فترة المجلس أصر على التمديد للرئيس الكيري على أساس نظام أساسي لم تتم اجازته حتى اليوم!!
* فشلت اللجنة التي كونها الاتحاد بعلم الفيفا لمعالجة الأزمة المريخية.. فشلت في ايجاد الحل وتحقيق الاستقرار في المريخ بسبب ضعف كوادرها وعجزهم عن إيقاف الطاغية وتدخلاته التآمرية في الشأن المريخي..
* حتى المجلس المنتهية فترته والمزروع بديكتاتورية الطاغية انشق لقسمين وضربته الخلافات الطاحنة وكان يفترض مع هذا الوضع المزري في الإدارة المريخية تكوين لجنة تطبيع.. ولكن الطاغية تمترس بالتحالف مع سوداكال وداس على كل القوانين واللوائح ليبقي على سوداكال مخلبه في تدمير المريخ بالقوة!
* قبل فترة ذهبت مجموعة الكندو وأسد وخالد وهيثم للطاغية الاتحاد محتجين على ما يفعله بهم سوداكال وتجاهله لهم كأعضاء في مجلسه المكلف.. وقالوا إنهم قرروا الاستقالة حتى يفقد المجلس المكلف شرعيته ويتم تكوين لجنة تطبيع..
* كانت المفاجأة المذهلة في رد الديكتاتور عليهم بقوله ما معناه (لن يتم تكوين لجنة تطبيع للمريخ إذا انطبقت السماء على الأرض..) وقال لهم إذا استقلتم فسيستمر سوداكال في إدارة النادي حتى إذا بقى وحده في المجلس!!
* من هذا الكلام تأكد للجميع إن هذا الديكتاتور رجل غير محترم ولا يحترم القانون ويعمل فقط وفق أهواء مزاجه ونوازعه الانتقامية وتصفية الحسابات بالقوة والرجالة.. فقد وصل بقلبه الحقود إلى مرحلة متأخرة من فقدان الاتزان.. مما يعني أن لا حل لأزمة المريخ الإدارية إلا بالقوة والرجالة مثلما يفعل الديكتاتور..
* أزمة الإدارة في المريخ كانت قد وصلت إلى الفيفا عبر لجنة عامر.. ولكن الفيفا ما عارفة الحاصل في المريخ بالضبط.. حيث تقرر أن تحل المشكلة ودياً وأن تتم صياغة جديدة لمسودة النظام الأساسي التي أبدى عليها الفيفا كماً هائلاً من الملاحظات.. وأن يكون الرابع من يناير آخر موعد لإعادة صياغة مسودة النظام الأساسي..
* في خطوة جيدة قام سوداكال بتكوين لجنة لإعادة صياغة النظام الأساسي ومراعاة ملاحظات الفيفا وشملت اللجنة حتى المعارضين له.. وبالفعل أنجزت اللجنة مهمتها كأحسن ما يكون وسلمت سوداكال المسودة الجديدة قبل الموعد الذي حدده الفيفا..
* وكان يفترض أن يسلم سوداكال المسودة الجديدة للجنة الاتحاد للقراءة النهائية واعتمادها وارسالها للفيفا تمهيداً لعقد جمعية عمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي وتكوين اللجان العدلية والانتخابية..
* للأسف الشديد وبمنتهى الإزدراء للكيان المريخي تدخل الديكتاتور الطاغية ورفض النظام الأساسي المنقح وأصر على العمل بالمسودة القديمة.. حتى يمكن مخلبه سوداكال من السيطرة على العضوية والجمعية العمومية وابعاد أي عضوية جديدة من التصويت في الانتخابات مع وضع العراقيل أمام شخصيات مريخية كبيرة من الترشح في الانتخابات!!
* انتهت مهلة الفيفا لاعتماد النظام الأساسي الجديد ولا جديد في النادي، لا فتح باب العضوية ولا عقد جمعية النظام الأساسي.. فالديكتاتور حريص فقط على استمرارية سوداكال في الهيمنة على نادي المريخ وحده.. وإلى متى.. الله أعلم..

لجنة عامر الضعيفة

* لجنة عامر المكلفة لحل أزمة الإدارة في المريخ دفنت رأسها في الرمال وتهربت من مواجهة الطاغية الديكتاتور ووضعه في حدوده.. ولا ندري هل هذا السكوت له ثمن أم هو ضعف وجبن من لجنة عامر؟!!
* من يستطيع أن يواجه الديكتاتور ووضعه عند حده عبر مخاطبة الفيفا وشرح كل تفاصيل الأزمة في المريخ وتدخلات الديكتاتور وهتكه للقوانين للإبقاء على رجل واحد فقط ليدير نادي المريخ وينفذ له كل أجندته الانتقامية وتدمير هذا النادي..
* إذا لم يوجد من يستطيع مخاطبة الفيفا وشرح تفاصيل كل ما يحدث في نادي المريخ من عبث وجرائم الديكتاتور.. فهل تضطر جماهير المريخ لاحتلال ناديها بالقوة والرجالة لحمايته من سيطرة الديكتاتور.. وهل تقول الجماهير إذا هو عامل راجل علينا نحن ما نسوان.. وليحدث ما يحدث فقد بلغت الروح الحلقوم؟!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



ود الشريف
**. مدرب صربي للمريخ. هو المدرب الحادي عشر في ظرف ستة أشهر.. سيكمل شهر شهرين ويرحل

** مدرب المريخ الجديد الصربي مودراج يستش سبق وأن أشرف على تدريب الإسماعيلي المصري ونجران السعودي والعربي الكويتي ومن أبرز الأندية التي أشرف على تدريبها أيضا الصفاقسي التونسي والاتحاد الليبي وحقق بعض الإنجازات طرف هذه الأندية ولا نعرف شيئا عن تفاصيل عقده مع المريخ وكم هو راتبه وهل يتم توفير سكن مريح له وكذلك سيارة.. وعلمنا أن من شروطه إحضار طاقم كامل معه. مدرب عام ومدرب لياقة ومدرب حراس ولا ندري هل سيواصل الضو قدم الخير ومدرب الأحمال الجزائري المشوار رفقة الصربي ام يتم الاستغناء عن خدماتهم.. هذا مع إيماننا بأن استمرار الضو كمدرب وطني مسألة مهمة جدا

**. أي مدرب اجنبي أو وطني أشرف على تدريب المريخ في فترة مجلس الفشل اشتكى من سوداكال

**. دورة دار السلام ستفيد الهلال كثيرا وهو مقبل على دوري المجموعات رغم غياب عشرة لاعبين يتواجدون في تدريبات المنتخب الوطني

**. حتى الآن لم يبحث مجلس المريخ عن أي فريق عربي أو أفريقي يتباري مع الأحمر وديا قبل الدخول في معمعة دوري المجموعات… والاعتماد على التدريبات ومباريات الدوري الممتاز لا يكفي

**. المريخ يفاوض ظ¤ محترفين اجانب بينهم صانع لعب ومهاجم كما قال أحمد مختار عضو مجلس الإدارة ولم يحدثنا عن الاثنين الآخرين

**. المهاجم الكنغولي ابوسانجو والذي ينوي المريخ التعاقد معه شاهدته مع الزمالك المصري والوحدة السعودي وهو مهاجم عادي ولن يفيد المريخ ولو كان في المستوى لما تركه الزمالك ولما غادر الوحدة… والحمد قالت الأخبار أن صفقته طرشقت

**. في ملف المحترفين الأجانب بالنسبة للمريخ.. الحشو ما بنفع مع يقيني أن المحترف الأجنبي يحتاج إلى وقت طويل للتعود على الجو العام والتفاهم والانسجام مع زملائه

**. استقبال رائع وجده مدرب المريخ السابق غوميز من نادي سمبا التنزاني وفي أول تدريب له مع سمبا وصل إلى الملعب بسيارة حديثة وصفقت له جماهير كبيرة وهتفت باسمه وغوميز نفى نفيا قاطعا ما ورد على لسانه في كثير من المواقع وأكد احترامه للمريخ.. واسف جدا وقد نقلت بعضا من عبارات لم يقلها عبر هذه الزاوية وكان ذلك من ثقتي في عدد من الصحف والمواقع

**. أكدت في هذه الزاوية أمس الأول أن هلال الساحل تصدر الدوري الممتاز بفارق نقطة من المريخ والهلال ورغم ذلك ومع صحة المعلومة تصدى لي واحد من البعام واساء لي وقال. كيف تكتب أن الهلال العاصمي تصدر الدوري… غايتو الفهم قسمة

**. بدأ إعداد المنتخب الوطني لمعركتي ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا في تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية ويلتقي بالمنتخب الأولمبي بعد غد الجمعة ومن هنا نحي دعم الأندية للمنتخب ووقفتها الصلبة خلفه وعلى رأسها نادي الهلال الذي لم يعترض على عدم سفر عشرة من لاعبيه إلى تنزانيا وما نرجوه دعم الإعلام بكافة قطاعاته للمنتخب في الفترة المقبلة. حتى يرفرف علم السودان في الكاميرون حيث نهائيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية

** الاخ حسن برقو تحدث في مؤتمره الصحفي أمس الأول عن نفرة الرياضيين لدعم قواتنا المسلحة وهي تقاتل في اشرف الميادين وكلنا ثقة في تجاوب أهل الرياضة مع نفرة القوات المسلحة

**. اعلام الهلال يهيص لأي محترف اجنبي وكم غني لمحترفين قدمو من الكاميرون وساحل العاج ونيجيريا وقرأنا العجب وكانت النتيجة صفر على الشمال في النهاية ومعظمهم تم شطبهم قبل إكمال فترة العقد والان استمعنا لاروع الأغنيات في المحترف السنغالي إبراهيما أنداي ومحترف برازيلي لم يصل ومحترف جمايكي يلعب في خانة الطرف اليمين. … وتعالو اسألوني بعد شهرين أو ثلاث اشهر

**. المريخ والهلال لم يتعاقدا مع أي محترف حقيقي طيلة السنوات الماضية سوى عصام الحضري واستيفن وارغو وكريم النفطي

**. حدثوني عن محترفين اجانب قادو المريخ والهلال لبطولة أفريقية أو عربية… ملايين الدولارات يهدرها المريخ والهلال في محترفين فالصو اي كلام

**. الفنان كمال ترباس بعد أن انضرب في سوق الحفلات العامة والخاصة تزرع بالوضع الاقتصادي وأعلن عن مغادرته البلاد ليعيش في دبي.. وطبعا سوق الحفلات سيطر عليه حسين الصادق وطه سليمان ومحمد بشير وناس محمد عيسى ويوسف البربري وعاشة الجبل.. ومغادرة ترباس للسودان لن تؤثر على الشعب السوداني ولن ينشغل بها أحد ومشكلة ترباس يعتقد أنه محمد وردي وينتظر أن يعود بعد سقوط النظام الحالي ويجد الآلاف في استقباله بمطار الخرطوم.. وترباس اول من تغني لانقلاب الإنقاذ والشعب السوداني ذاكرته قوية….. العب غيرها يا ترباس وقد تقدمت بك السن

**. بدأ تركيب الإضاءة الحديثة باستاد الهلال.. وعقبال أن يكتمل العمل في استاد المريخ وان يستقبل مباريات الدوري الممتاز ودوري المجموعات بنجيلة خضراء واضاءة حديثة

**. شاهدت مباراة الأهلي وبيراميدز مساء أمس في الدوري المصري. انتهت بالتعادل السلبي و أكدت رغم التعادل أن الأهلي خطير خطير.. والاهلي سيواجه المريخ بعد عودته من بطولة كأس العالم للأندية مباشرة.. وربنا يستر

**. صحيفة المهجر الرياضي طفرة كبيرة في مجال الصحافة الرياضية تستحق الإشادة.. صحيفة تخدم قطاعات ضخمة من أهلنا في دول المهجر… التحية للأخ الزميل الأستاذ محمد فرح ومزيدا من التوفيق

**. مازال الأطفال يقفلون الطرق الرئيسية في أحياء العاصمة ويعطلون مصالح الناس والحكومة تتفرج.

**. أمس ركبنا أمجاد من جاكسون الساعة ظ¢ ونص ووصلنا لفة الكلاكلة الساعة ظ¨ .. ده كلام ده ياسيد والي الخرطوم وأصحاب أمجاد استغلوا قصة المتاريس ورفعو سعر التذكرة للفة الكلاكلة ل ظ£ظ ظ  جنيه والليلة بتكون ظ¥ظ ظ .. ولك الله ياشعب الكلاكلة

**. عاجل الشفاء لابن عمي حيدر محمود إبراهيم. الذي تعرض لحادث عارض كلفه عملية جراحية كللت بالنجاح والحمد لله

** اصلو العمر كان دربا مشيتو كسيح.. كان غرسا سقيتو بكى وقبضت الريح

**. آخر دبوس

**. لا المريخ ولا الهلال حيشيل كأس أفريقيا والحديث عن محترفين اجانب مضيعة وقت وَمضيعة فلوس.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق يكشف خيارات "المحترفين" بالمريخ

  تحصل #سبورتاق على تفاصيل مثيرة بشأن ملف اللاعبين الأجانب بنادي المريخ  الذي شهد خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية العديد من التقاطعات مع طرح مجموعة  كبيرة من الأسماء بواسطة العديد من وسطاء لاعبين.

 وحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن الأسماء التي طُرحت مؤخراً كان من بينها  الجناح الهجومي لنادي المغرب التطواني "طوني ايدجوماريجي" والذي يُعد من  أفضل لاعبي فريقه، إلاّ أن صفقته تحتاج إلى الإتفاق مع ناديه "المغرب  التطواني" ليقوم بإطلاق سراح اللاعب النيجيري للمريخ عبر إنهاء عقد لاعبه،  الذي تبقى له نحو ستة أشهر" مع الإشارة لضيق الوقت الذي يفصل على نهاية  فترة إلانتقالات "الإستثنائية" التي يسدل الستار عليها يوم الثلاثين من  الشهر الحالي.

 كما تم طرح إسم مهاجم وقائد منتخب ليبريا" سام جونسون" الذي برز في الدوري  الأمريكي قبل أن يقوم ناديه بإنهاء عقده في شهر أكتوبر ٢٠٢٠م، بعد تورطه  في مخالفة كبيرة للوائح النادي وضوابط جائحة "كورونا"  بتنظيمه لحفل كبير  بحضور أكثر من مائة شخص بمنزله يوم الثالث من أكتوبر ٢٠٢٠م أستمر حتى ساعات  الفجر الأولى من يوم الرابع من أكتوبر وهو الحفل الذي شهد حادثة إطلاق نار  فتحت الشرطة الأمريكية على إثره تحقيقاً ليقوم النادي على الفور بإنهاء  عقده لمخالفته لوائح النادي والاشتراطات الخاصة بـ"جائحة كورونا" مع رفض  التعليق على حادثة إطلاق النار باعتبارها قضية تحقق فيها الشرطة.

 و تم ترشيح لاعب آخر من الدوري الأمريكي يلعب في الوسط المتأخر وهو الغاني  "محمد أبو" الذي كان يلعب بشكل أساسي مع نادي "دي سي يونايتد" الأمريكي  قبل أن يتم إنهاء عقده بنهاية موسم ٢٠٢٠م بعد تعرضه في سبتمبر لإصابة كبيرة  في الركبة "تمزق في الرباط الجانبي الانسي" و"تمزق في الغضروف المفصلي"  غاب على إثرها عن آخر "١١" جولة ليتم إنهاء عقده بعدها.

 كما تم طرح إسم لاعب ارتكاز آخر غاني الأصل ويملك الجنسية السويدية وهو  "محمد أبوكاري" "٣٤ عاما"  الذي بدأ مسيرته في العام "٢٠٠٥" بنادي أكاديمية  "فاتي فينورد" بـ"غانا" قبل أن ينتقل إلى أوربا ويتنقل لأربعة عشر عاماً  بين دوريات هولندا واليونان والسويد.

 وشملت الخيارات المهاجم الغيني الحاصل على الجنسية البرتغالية "روماريو  بالدي" (٢٤عاما) والذي لعب بدوريات الرديف والدرجة الثانية بالبرتغال مع  تجارب قصيرة بالدرجة الممتازة.

 وبحسب "ترانسفير ماركت" ظل روماريو بعيداً عن المشاركة الأساسية في أغلب  مشواره والذي سجل خلاله "١٣ هدفاً" -فقط- في كل الأندية التي تنقل بينها  حيث إنضم مؤخرا إلى نادي صربي.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، ظل ملف الأجانب يشهد مستجدات على مدار الساعة في  ظل كثرة الترشيحات سواء عبر الوكيل الذي يتعامل معه الرئيس الشرفي "أحمد  التازي" أو الوكيل الذي يتعامل معه رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" أو بعض  الوسطاء من خلال الاتصال لتقديم ترشيحات.

 وتفيد مصادر #سبورتاق أن المريخ يسعى لحسم الملف والتعاقد لاعبين أجانب  خلال ساعات اليوم حتى يتمكن من تكملة الإجراءات، سيما وأن فترة الانتقالات  الاستثنائية تنتهي يوم ٣٠ يناير الحالي فيما يغلق باب الإضافة للكشف  الإفريقي يوم ٣١ يناير.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معاوية الجاك


فهلوة قوميز ومسخرة المنتخب
* تعاقد المريخ ممثلاً في رئيس مجلس الإدارة مع المدرب الصربي ميودراغ جيسيتش خلفاً للفرنسي قوميز
 * لن نتحدث حول حظوظ الصربي وإمكانية قدرته على إحداث النقلة الفنية التي عجز عنها سلفه قوميز ولا عن إمكانية فشله قبل أن ينزل أرض الملعب ونشاهد للمريخ عدداً من المباريات لأن الصربي غير معروف على مستوى القارة الأفريقية وفي المقابل كان قوميز معروفاً أكثر منه وزار السودان من قبل مدرباً لرايون إسبورت الرواندي في بطولة سيكافا في العام 2013 بمدينة الفاشر
 * نأمل أن يقدم الصربي التجربة المتوقعة ويلبي أشواق وتطلعات أنصار الاحمر الوهاج بصناعة فريق قوي قادر على تقديم العرض المقنع وتحقيق النصر الكبير على خصومه
 * كنا نتمنى عودة التونسي خشارم الذي كما ذكرنا من أكثر من مرة أنه خبِر البيئة في السودان وتعود على الأجواء وعمل في ظروف صعبة للغاية ورغم ذلك قاوم وحقق الدوري الممتاز
 * دعمنا عودة خشارم لانه العارف والعالم ببواطن الأمور الفنية وسط التيم ولكن مع سوداكال من المستحيل عودته ثانيةً خاصة بعد أن وجه التونسي نقداً عنيفاً للطريقة التي يُدير بها سوداكال الشأن الإداري في المريخ
 * عودة خشام تعني عودة الإستقرار وعدم الحاجة للتعرف على اللاعبين وقدراتهم من البداية وسيبدأ خشارم من حيث إنتهى.
 * من قبل ذكرنا أن التونسي مدرب شاب وطموح ويسعى إلى بناء إسمه مثل ما فعل مواطنه يأمن الزلفاني ولذلك يجتهد في تقديم تجربة تدريبية مختلفة فهو يريد أن يُفيد ويستفيد
 * نعم هو مدرب غير ذائع الصيت مثله وبعض الأسماء المعروفة والمشهورة على مستوى الوطن العربي ولكنه قادر على أن يكون ضمن مدربين المقدمة على مستوى أفريقيا وليس الوطن العربي من خلال رغبته الواضحة وإرادته القوية في صناعة إسمه
 * كنا نأمل مواصلة التونسي لمسيرته التدريبية مع الفريق خاصة بعد أن خبِر اللاعبين وتعود على الأجواء في السودان وكل هذه التفاصيل مهمة لدعم المدرب ومساعدته على الإستقرار
 * نتمنى أن ينجح الصربي جيسيتش في إستعادة التوازن الفني لفريق المريخ ويقوده إلى تحسين المستوى الفني الذي يرضي القاعدة الجماهيرية
 توقيعات متفرقة
 * مدرب المريخ السابق الفرنسي قوميز تعلل بمبررات واهية وغير مقنعة للاعبين حينما خاطبهم برحيلهم وهو يتحدث عن غدم وجود البيئة الصحية في ديار المريخ ولكنه أغفل متعمداً السبب الرئيسي لرحيله هو تلقيه عرضاً مغرياً من نادي سيمبا التنزاني
 * مدرب يعتذر عن الإستمرار مع المريخ ويودع اللاعبين يوم السبت وصباح الأحمد يظهر خلال مؤتمر صحفي مع إدارة نادي سيمبا للتوقيع على عقد تدريب النادي التنزاني
 * ما حدث من الفرنسي يشكل سقطة أخلاقية له ومستقبلاً لمن يستقدمه المريخ أو أي نادٍ آخر لأنه مدرب كذاب وغير واضح
 * كان الأوجب على الفرنسي أن يكون واضحاً مع الإدارة قبل أولاً حينما جلس لرئيس المجلس لمناقشة جزئية رحيله
 * وكان عليه أن يكون واضحاً وصريحاً مع اللاعبين ويخطرهم برغبته في خوض تجربة تدريبية جديدة مع نادٍ آخر لا يهم أن يسميه بدلاً من شحنهم والحديث معهم عن سوء سوداكال وعدم وفاء المجلس بتسديد مرتباته مع أن اللاعبين يعرفون سوداكال أكثر من قوميز
 * المهم أن قوميز كشف عن وجه قبيح وكريه وهو يراوغ مثل سوداكال حتى يجدم مخرجاً للرحيل صوب ديار سيمبا
 * على لاعبي المريخ أن يعلموا أن السبب الرئيسي والأساسي والأول لرحيل مدربهم السابق هو المال ثم المال ثم المال ومن بعدها المعاملة الكريهة من سوداكال ومن حقه ذلك ولكن ليس من حقه القول أن سبب رحيله بغير ما ذكر هو وهو سوء المعاملة
 * تم بالأمس إعلان عن كلية المنتخب الوطني والتي لم تشذ عن سابقاتها حيث جاءت عبارة عن مسرة وهرجلة وفوضى في الإختيار
 * لا يعقل إختيار اللاعب علي عبد الله أبو عشرين وهو البعيد عن المشاركة بسبب الإصابة وفي ذات الوقت لا يتم إختيار أحمد بيتر أحد أفضل حراس المرمى في السنوات الأخيرة
 * أحمد بيتر ظل يقدم أفضل المستويات رفقة الأهلي مروي بل يعتبر الأميز من بين الحراس ورغم ذلك تخطاه إختيار الإنضمام للمنتخب الوطني مما يكشف المفارقة الكبيرة في الإختيارات
 * أهمل الإختيار لاعب المريخ المتميز والنجم الأول خلال الموسم الحالي حتى اللحظة الكابتن التاج يعقوب والذي ظل يقدم أفضل مستويات بعد أن عاد لخانته الأساسية الوسط ولكن تخطاه إختيار الفرنسي وخالد بخيت
 * من الواضح أن من إختار كلية المنتخب الوطني لا يتابع مباريات الدوري الممتاز سواء كان خالد بخيت أو المدرب الفرنسي هوبيرت فيلود ونقول أن الإختيار يستحق مسمى الفضيحة
 * تحدث رئيس لجنة المنتخبات حسن برقو حول إختيار بكري المدينة للمنتخب الوطني وقال إن الإختيار في يد الجهاز الفني وإستحى عن القول بأن بكري مُبعد بأمر السيد شداد ولا يمكن للمدرب الفرنسي إضافة العقرب للمنتخب لأن الأمر ليس بيده وحال طالب بضم اللاعب سيجد نفسه خارج السودان ولذلك سيظل يمارس فضيلة الصمت رغم حاجته الكبيرة للاعب
 * قدر الكرة السودانية أن يكون على رأس قيادتها شخص إقترب من التسعين عاماً ورغم ذلك يتعامل بطريقة التشفي والترصد وملاحقة لاعب في عمر أبناء أبنائه ولا يأبه لمصلحة الكرة السودانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء قوية عن تولي نصر الدين النابي القيادة الفنية للمريخ 


*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوة الأعضاء الاعزاء لكم التحية و التقدير . 
عُدنا إليكم بعد فترة طويلة من الغياب لأسباب خارجة عن إرادتنا ، و نرجو السماح  .
نسأل الله أن يوفق الأحمر الوهاج في دوري المجموعات .  
*

----------

